
Can't resolve time.nist.gov - emin-gun-sirer
The popular NTP server time.nist.gov is having DNS problems, at least from our vantage point on the US east coast. For us, this has meant that regularly scheduled security reports could not be sent, but there may be other consequences. Now is a good time to check your NTP settings and designate redundant time servers.
======
creyes123
Try [http://time.gov](http://time.gov)

~~~
emin-gun-sirer
Thanks, indeed, there are many alternative NTP servers [1]. But I believe
time.nist.gov is the default time server during Ubuntu installation, so there
are many hosts that depend entirely on time.nist.gov.

[1] [http://www.pool.ntp.org/en/](http://www.pool.ntp.org/en/)

